# Mordi e fuggi/toccata e fuga



## Aithria

Buona sera a tutti.
Sperando di non aver mal vagliato i posts del forum, ricorro al vostro aiuto per trovare una traduzione quanto più possibile colloquiale o argotica di queste due espressioni: "_mordi e fuggi/toccata e fuga" __. 
_Grazie fin d'ora per il supporto.
Aithria


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * la tua  traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Aithria

Grazie Paul.
Purtroppo non ho una frase precisa da tradurre e non ho in mente una possibile traduzione, soprattutto perché il mio è un dubbio a livello di registro di lingua (come dicevo mi interessa un livello colloquiale o l'argot).
Supponiamo dunque io debba impiegare questi due espressioni tipiche dell'italiano in una frase del tipo:

"verrò a Roma, ma solo per una toccata e fuga"; "sarò a Milano domani, ma sarà un mordi e fuggi".

Scusandomi di non essere stata sufficientemente chiara precedenza, attendo vostre risposte.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Aithria,
Non conosco nessun'espresssione argotica equivalente. A livello colloquiale, dirò "je serai à Milan demain, mais je ne ferai que passer" o "je passerai à Rome demain, en coup de vent".


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Aithria,
> Non conosco nessun'espresssione argotica equivalente. A livello colloquiale, dirò "je serai à Milan demain, mais je ne ferai que passer" o "je passerai à Rome demain, en coup de vent".



dunque ... nulla in argot ... 
Come sempre grazie, Matou
Aggiungo : "_ je ne ferai que tout just un petit saut_" ...  che ne dici?


----------



## albyz

"En coup de vent" c'est tellement mieux, ça permet de mettre les voiles beaucoup plus rapidement


----------



## matoupaschat

> "Je ferai juste un petit saut" o "Je ne ferai qu'un petit saut"_ ... che ne dici?_


Va bene anche questo, però forse insiste un po' di più sulla brevità del percorso che non sulla durata del soggiorno.


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> Va bene anche questo, però forse insiste un po' di più sulla brevità del percorso che non sulla durata del soggiorno.



grazie mille Matou e Albyz,  ... mio Dio come mi si sta arrugginendo il francese!


----------



## albyz

Aithria said:


> ... mio Dio come mi si sta arrugginendo il francese!



Non preoccuparti, non sei l'unica ad avere problemi di ossidazione .


----------

